# Look whats eaten the Marder /Pine Marten bait



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

This is the second Chappy who likes Chappie dog food.
I wanted to give him a cuddle, but had second thoughts :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

De ja vue


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I wish I had those in my garden 

But hey I’ve got three young rats 

A bit bigger than a mouse 

But no adult in sight 

I’m contemplating a couple of cats as deterrent

The local cats seem to have disappeared 

But my daughters cat brings in bits of rats through the cat flap 

And I’d need a cat flap when we go away 

As well as family who call in to check and replenish food and water 

Sandra


----------

